# Family Friendly Display



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures of my display. What you can't see in the photo is that I have my pumpkins plugged into a controller that is synced to my computer. So, my lights dance to music, the pumpkins flicker to the music to make it appear they're singing. You can see more photos on my website at http://hudsonjet.net/holiday.html .


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ahhh that's sweet! Your a rare one to do a family friendly.. Around here.. in my neighborhood, it's not socially acceptable lol


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Rock on with your family friendly display! I'm a huge fan of "not so much" gore.This comes from someone who watched both Hostel and Saw II the other night...

The candy corn are a riot...


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Your set up is very cute!
I love the tole paintings, use to do that also til I moved away from the group of women that I did it with.

very nice ;O)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice set up!!!!


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

splatter some blood on there! i keeeed. i keeeed.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice! family orniated displays are needed. some like gore some like cute.
Its the ones that dont do anything to decorate.
How many pumkins are there?
Im off to ur site, im hoping to see a video, this sounds cool looking.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the whole orange display. Has a lot of impact.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job there! I'm not missing anything yet am I? No vids yet right? I want to see the candy corn sing!!!!
Love the hop skotch and pot of gold! Nice!!!!


----------



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

*The Low Down*

I have 8 pumpkins lined up that light up and sing. The candy corn don't light or sing, but they are a conversation piece as they look to be carnivores who couldn't help taking a bite out of their buddies. No video yet.  I'm working on that. I didn't realize how out of date my camcorder is, as I haven't wanted to post video on the internet before. Now, I realize my camcorder doesn't have a memory card or usb, and of course not digital.

Even though my display isn't scary, I got my first scare in tonight. It was getting dark and I was under my porch where I couldn't be seen well, fiddling with my fog machine / fog chiller (discouraged that the fog is pretty much staying inside the chiller and not pouring out - must need to load more ice in it?). Couple young solicitors had just stepped onto the porch as I came out from underneath and asked, "Can I help you?" You should have seen them jump! It was great!  They were so startled, they had a hard time collecting themselves to give me their speal.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love the candy corns! Never seen that before. Almost like an alternative jackolantern.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking display. There is even little pumpkins in your tree. How cute.


----------

